# Possible to fit 5x112 rims on Cruze? (5x105)



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sell the wheels and use the money to buy some that will fit, adapting is not a good idea unless you can get a new set of holes drilled to fit your studs? Not sure if the offset is right either?


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah i figured. i was just hoping someone knew of some magical low cost method to do this.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Look on the inside of the wheel and check the offsets. Those are very common aftermarket wheels on vw and bmws. Lmk and I see if they fit my girls new beetle. Pm mw the info.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Motosport Tech quotes $140 to make adapters for this combination.

http://www.motorsport-tech.com

The big question is if you'll have the space!


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

How much for the wheels. They will bolt up to my girls Beetle.


----------

